# Is Your GSD A Groaner?



## Gharrissc

Who up here has a GSD (or any dog) who groans? I just noticed that two of ours do it every time they move. It seems for common in Sheperds than other breeds.


----------



## Scarlettsmom

Scarlett is a grumbler. When she "deflates" and relaxes, she lets out a big grumble. The longer and louder it is, the more content and relaxed she seems to be.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Koda does that as well. She also groans and moans when I rub her ears. It's so funny! xD 
Or when her daddy gets her belly.


----------



## Twyla

Woolf groans also, or rather moos. I swear he sounds like a cow. lol


----------



## PatchonGSD

He's a moaner, he's a groaner, he's a midniiiight toker....


Ya every time Balen moves he has special noise to go with it. Every time lays down, stretches, rolls over.....


----------



## GsdLoverr729

PatchonGSD said:


> *He's a moaner, he's a groaner, he's a midniiiight toker....*
> 
> 
> Ya every time Balen moves he has special noise to go with it. Every time lays down, stretches, rolls over.....


 :rofl: Oh dear God, I just choked on a cookie because of this!


----------



## Sunflowers

GsdLoverr729 said:


> :rofl: Oh dear God, I just choked on a cookie because of this!


What are ya doin' eating cookies at this hour? At least say what kind! :wild:

Hans does this as he relaxes and is going to sleep. Sounds like Lurch from the Addams Family.

Lurch - YouTube


----------



## gsdraven

Jonah is when he is getting really comfy. I love it.


----------



## katdog5911

Stella moans and groans all the time. Especially at night if I disturb her beauty sleep.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Hunter is super vocal... groans, moans, whines, talks, everything you can imagine...


----------



## LoveEcho

Echo is definitely a groaner! When he lays down, when he gets up, when he's bored, when he's trying to get my attention and I'm ignoring him.... he's a total drama queen.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

Tony is a big time talker. The very first dog I ever had or even heard of that howls on his back...


----------



## Piper'sgrl

omg haha I thought Piper was the only one! She groans all the time..especially when shes relaxed and content. I love it!


----------



## Candace

Oh yes! My old GSD used to talk to us in a variety of groans. My neighbors asked if we had a cow in our yard last year. I thought they were mad but realised it was my white GSDx huskies howl lol


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Good_Karma

Yep, Niko gives out a big groan when he settles into his comfy bed, or sometimes when you get up from petting him.


----------



## Cheerful1

Joey lets out a groan once he's settled in for the night, then a big exhale. That's when we know he's relaxed.


----------



## blackshep

Mine used to just sigh when she laid down, but recently she's started making these loud groaning noises all the time when she's resting. It's not snoring. 

She actually woke me up a few nights ago, I thought she was growling! LOL


----------



## harleyboysmom

Yep, Sam does too. At night, when settling in, groan, when shifting positions, groan.
They are funny sometimes.


----------



## Kyleigh

LMAO ... nice to know I'm not the only one with a noisy GSD ... add Ky's name to the list, moaning, groaning, a bit of whining tossed in there when it's time to go to bed!


----------



## SukiGirl

Suki 'speaks' in groans when she gets up in the morning during her daily stretch routine. Its really funny - we groan back at her. Its like a whole conversation we have every morning.


----------



## jae

Absolutely. He makes his point known whenever he feels like it. I also get this weird soft wheezing whine when he doesn't get his way. He'll just lay there with a "nhggggggggh" what's up with that?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SueDoNimm

Jerry isn't extremely vocal. He will whine occasionally, like the other day when he was in the car with me and I stopped at the neighbor's house and he wanted to get out and play with their dog, and he will grumble at night when he's ready to go to bed and we're still up with the lights on. He also comes over for me to rub his bad ear and he groans while I'm doing it. He has a little huff he does when he doesn't agree with us on what he should be doing.

He's pretty quiet for the most part.


----------



## jang

Sib is hugely vocal...mouthy like a teenager only she is too old now for that phase...she just has something to say about everything...she makes me laugh most of the time..sometimes I just want her to do what I say and be quiet...


----------



## SueDoNimm

My mother's collie is very vocal and makes what we call Wookie noises at us if we don't pet her. Don't dare ever stop petting her once you've started. She's hilarious.

Here's a link to a video of her doing it (I won't embed, since she's not a GSD.) Her hair is still growing out from a groomer deciding to shave her to the skin.

AABF0FC9-B93C-42F4-86FF-665450F144FE-6062-000003858A99B7DB.mp4 video by shiloh123 - Photobucket


----------



## breyer08

Ava is VERY vocal, and yes--groaning is just one of the many noises in her canine symphonic repertoire.


----------



## Maggies Dad

VERY Verbal indeed
And yes yes yes she "Deflates" like Scarletts Mom said. Along with Snores too.
Maggie just found her "Outside Voice" as we tell her so what ever you do don't point your finger at her if you're at my house!!! Oh and don't pretend to talk she hates that


----------



## blackshep

LOL SueDoNimm very cute!

The talking back is what you miss the most when they're gone, isn't it?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Yep, all 3 of them.


----------



## Stosh

Groans, moans, and grumbles.


----------



## Caledon

Twyla said:


> Woolf groans also, or rather moos. I swear he sounds like a cow. lol


lol

We call Dakota a cow.


----------



## balloons

Piper groans when I hold her and she doesn't wanna be. Like if I'm laying down, I'll call her over and hold her to cuddle with her and she makes it known if she doesn't wanna be cuddled.

also, any time she yawns, she lets out a whine. very shrill.


----------



## Zeeva

HAHA as usual what a great question. I've to get Zeeva on tape groaning. She does it a lot. This is my next endeavor for the week


----------



## marshies

Pup lets out a VERY large sigh as she settles for sleep.
She also MOOS for attention.


----------



## TommyB681

Abbi makes some special noises sometimes. When she stretches out or I get her excited she tends to groan and grumble. Always makes me laugh


----------



## spidermilk

Mine will sigh loudly right when he lays down. Then he will roll over onto his back and let out a big groan and then fall asleep on his back with his paws all in the air.


----------



## DEVERO2

Stig is a moaner. He talks to us in the morning, and when he is getting comfy on one of his beds.


----------



## Glamisfoxgurl182

Gunnar is sucha moaner or sigher (if thats a word lol)
when the bf gets to rubbing his ears, omg does he start moaning. that was really the only time he did it. I think he picked up moaning when he lays down from me! Everytime he lays down he lets out a big sigh! and so does the cat! I think they both take after their mom lol I moan alot while I sleep lol TMI?? hahaha


----------



## billsharp

Yep. 

Big groans when dropping the floor for a nap.

Talks my ear off when I get out the leash. To me it sounds like "Rowwr, row row, rumble rumpf" but I know that what she's really saying is:

"Did you get the ball? Don't forget the ball! And definitely treats. Can we go to the park? The one with the jungle gym? I love the park. Aren't you ready yet? Hurry up!..."


----------



## Jag

billsharp said:


> Talks my ear off when I get out the leash. To me it sounds like "Rowwr, row row, rumble rumpf" but I know that what she's really saying is:
> 
> "Did you get the ball? Don't forget the ball! And definitely treats. Can we go to the park? The one with the jungle gym? I love the park. Aren't you ready yet? Hurry up!..."


LOL!! 
Grim groans, grumbles, whines, moans, and just about every other noise you can think of. He's not a huge fan of barking, but everything else is frequent! He sounds like a bear cub when playing.


----------



## Bluecatdemoness

Moreta will let out long groans when settling down to sleep.


----------



## cptduke

When I'm being boring I get sighed at. If I'm being extra boring he sits in front of me, stares, sighs, and stares some more.


----------



## Capone22

Aww Capone was a groaner. When we were boring or when I made him lay down when he was being a pest he would let out a big groan as he' plopped down all pathetic like. Haha. I miss my boy. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## kelina

Apollo always groans! I thought it was a bad thing lol...

He always has the NASTIEST SMELLIEST farts... ewhhh....


----------



## Walperstyle

jag said:


> lol!! :d
> grim groans, grumbles, whines, moans, and just about every other noise you can think of. He's not a huge fan of barking, but everything else is frequent! He sounds like a bear cub when playing.


*
same!*


----------



## Sasha86

Yep she groans when she sleeps and when you make noise and wake her, she tells you to be quiet by groaning louder, it is quite funny 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## _Crystal_

Crystal moans when she's tired, or when she lays down after a long walk.


----------



## chloesmama2

GsdLoverr729 said:


> :rofl: Oh dear God, I just choked on a cookie because of this!


So funny Gsdlover729- Chloe also moans when you scratch behind her ears. Another thing in common. lol


----------



## huntergreen

kyra groans when she was placed in a down stay, she really wanted to get up and chase her tennis ball.


----------



## Gilly1331

Both of my PB males are groaners when they are tired and laying down...my PB female is a whiner/screamer not a groaner..and my gsd mix just kind makes that air hmmppfff noise once in a while. My cat is also a very active talker as well.


----------



## gmcwife1

Wild Wolf said:


> Hunter is super vocal... groans, moans, whines, talks, everything you can imagine...


 
Same with Nita. We are used to the Samoyeds talking, woo wooing, but she talks differently than they do. She is just very noisey


----------



## arycrest

Over the years I've had a few moaners and groaners ... Faith is the only one of my current guys who moans and groans.


----------



## Fiddler

Just something to think about for all those with "groaners"

I've had groaners before so I thought it was cute when my current 
dog was a groaner also. Then she injured her foot 
and I noticed while she was on the anti-inflamatory meds she did not 
groan. Makes sence. So, I waited until after her injury was well healed and gave her the anti-inflamatory med just to see if her groaning was the usual comfort groan when laying down or a pain groan. She did not groan when on the meds. I discussed this with my vet and after x-rays found she has what the vet called "mild" displaysia. The only symptom she was showing was a reluctance to sit for long, climbing strairs, jumping up on the bed etc was no problem for her. I started giving her Omega three fish oil and glucosamine, no pain meds. After about three weeks the groaning had stopped. It makes me wonder if my other dogs were groaning out of pleasure or if they may have had some pain also. 

I don't recommend anyone give their dogs anti-inflamatory meds they don't need but if they happen to need them for something else then pay attention and see if the groaning stops.


----------



## Abby142

If you had asked me a few weeks ago I would have said no. But somewhere in the last few weeks my little girl has found her voice, and boy does she use it! She moans and groans for everything. When she lays down, when she plays, when a toy is stuck under a piece of furniture, when she gets rubs. She is always making so kind of noise! Its pretty cute though :blush:


----------



## Karin

Heidi is a moaner, groaner, grumbler, and whiner. She's always complaining about something! For example, if I ask her to "shake" or "wave bye-bye" too many times in a row, she complains bitterly. She also chews us out sometimes. The one time we had her stay overnight at doggie daycare, we picked her up and she really read us the riot act! I like the fact that she wants to communicate with us so much, even though it's mainly to let us know that she's displeased about something!


----------



## EchoGSD

Echo groans when she is trying to get us to move off of her couch so she can stretch out, and just about anytime we rub her ears.


----------



## Thors_Dad

Thor groans/talks in his sleep... cute during the day... not so much in the middle of the night.


----------



## Crimes

My puppy is very mouthy!
He grunts and groans all the time! He growls when he plays with his toys, and he only barks if he's trying to get another dog to play with him.
I've been told that it's very common for German Shepherds to be like that. I don't mind it, I think it's adorable <3


----------



## Cheyanna

Fiona is 7 months old and very vocal. She even yawns loud when she is bored. A few months ago, I knew it was time to go to the vet when she was so quiet one morning. Sure enough ... Swollen tonsils.









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lkellen

Yessssss!!!! Just earlier, I came home and had to use the bathroom before letting her out of her kennel, and she let out the most agitated groan! Like "no mom you can't have 30 seconds to yourself, let me OUT!" Hehe 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FrankieC

There are very few things I find "cute" at 2, 3 or 4 in the morning, but watching Kira pin herself to the back of the crate and moan about being pulled out for a potty break was one of them. 

Using my Puppy Moan to English dictionary, I'm sure it's "For the love of God, let me sleep will ya?!"


----------



## Courtdar

When Ali stretches out and scratches her ears she sounds like a motor bike. She stayed at a dog kennel when she was 4 months old, and the lady told me she was the biggest suck. A few months ago i took Ali for a walk and a little Yorkie ran out of yard, she pulled out of her collar and ran home ( about 5 houses down). She has made friends with the neighbors cat.


----------



## GSDMUM

Oh definitely. My young one, Cheyenne, moans whenever she is bored. It's between a moan mized with a sigh. Then she groans when she is relaxing and ready to take a nap.


----------



## flynbyu2

I'm so glad this topic is covered here. Our first two GSDs never did. Heidi lets out the loudest, most content sounding moan as she begins to wind down for the night.

She also seems to like it when I quickly press and release on her belly as she's moaning. It's kinda like covering and uncovering a baby's mouth as they're cooing.


----------



## trcy

Riley groans. Most of the time if he is bothered when he is asleep.


----------



## Mac's Mom

is this groaning you all speak of almost like a growl? just asking because I've been noticing Mac doing that lately


----------



## BamasPride

Omg Bama does this all the time its like he its trying to talk to me but he whines allot to for no good reason like when e are in the car he whines so much I can figger out why he don't like to get left at home ether don't know what it is anybody have any suggestiona as to why he does this?
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zimmer

Zim groans constantly, more so at night, when he's just woken up, or whenever _I_ wake him up, like when I go into the bathroom, or turn the light on in the hallway to go down to the kitchen.

He also groans when he's trying to nap and someone, mainly me, keeps talking. I've also noticed he does it when he's trying to sleep and the TV is on. He likes to have uninterrupted sleep.


----------



## Sarah~

When Eko does it, its usually him asking for attention or when he's getting a good rub or groaning mixed with whines when we get him amped up by asking him where the ball is. To me it sounds like he's trying to talk to us like maybe that's how he hears us talking and tries to copy it.


----------



## Richter21

HAHA, Richter is an all the time groaner but especially when he gets comfy. I think its hilarious.


----------



## blackshep

Oh my word, my pup suddenly started groaning, it's these big long really deep GROOOOOOAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNN, usually when she's tired or sleeping. 

One time she woke me up in the middle of the night, I thought she was growling, but nope, just a big groan. lol

She also protest groans. lol


----------



## lyssa62

Twyla said:


> Woolf groans also, or rather moos. I swear he sounds like a cow. lol



LMAO -- OH I am glad somebody else has a cow!! Roxy does that too and it does..it sounds just like a cow mooing! In fact I've thought about putting that in her AKC name ...something with MOO in it


----------



## Fuzzypants

I know this is an older thread but I think it's hilarious when Brahm groans. He stopped whining and crying in his crate because he know I won't budge on letting him out, but now he groans in disapproval. He groans and grunts other times too. Just cracks me up. It's funny that so many others do it as well.

Cory & Xerxes Vom Geistwasser "Brahm"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cschmidt88

Yes. In the middle of class, during a test or a lecture. Thankfully even the teacher found his timing comical.


----------



## VTGirlT

Zelda does a big deep sigh right before she is ready to rest.
She also: whines (for attention, when someone leaves or trying to get at a cat), has her sharp bark for playing and when someone is coming home, her deep bark for strangers, she howls when she is very upset-like when i leave her for work, and she only groans once in a while.  
Usually when i attempt to mimic her, she stops her talking and cocks her head and than when im done she will do her sharp bark and go up to me and while she is wagging. She is so predictable lol


----------



## Myah's Mom

Myah is the NOISIEST fur baby I've ever known. 

She doesn't shut up, lol. 

Morning: groan and whine for me to get up. I'm sure the neighbors hear her too. She sounds like a high pitched WOOKIE.

All day long: huffs, chuffs, whines, groans, sighs - she likes to communicate whatever is on her mind. 

After I return from work: MAJOR noise maker! This is where she adds the "you left me!" element to her high pitched WOOKIE moan, adding a few more octaves that MUST make the neighbors wonder what on earth is going on in our house!

Night: super quiet. She must rest her voice, no doubt. Lolol!!!

Silly girl :wub:


----------



## Apple

River "talks" all the time. You pick her up, she tells you about it, every time she yawns she groans, when she relaxes to sleep she groans, when she's waiting for food she "talks" when she chews on her toys she groans. Seriously, the only time she is quiet is when she's sleeping haha! The other night she let out a growl/groan while ASLEEP... It went on for about 15 seconds, my boyfriend and I were laying in bed giggling about it.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Chevy is the most verbal dog I ever seen or heard. She groans with pleasure at belly rubs. Huge groans when she has to go outside at night in the rain and sometimes she just sits next to you in the kitchen and groans ,whines and in general complains. Currently she's on a dose of steroids for a skin rash that was bacterial in nature and she is hungry like Audrey" in little shop of horrors. I think I'm going to start calling her Audrey


----------



## GSDMUM

Cheyenne is a big groaner, especially when she settles down for a nap.


----------



## WGSD Nikko

That is all Nikko does! Never barks, just grunts, groans and yawns haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rbeckett

My girl "talks" with moans and groan and whines. She will carry on a conversation if you make the same kinds of noise back to her. It is like she is complaining that I am not on time with dinner or too late to play ball. And she really speaks up about whats on her mind.

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## Crocky

Kesler our GS i recently lost use to groan mostly when she was laying down to rest but she talked all the time. I use to call her my big black face whiny girl. Miss her....

One of our dachshunds also groans. He does it when I love on him sheer enjoyment


----------



## RidgeWalker

Daisy is quite the talker. She moans, groans, talks back, sits at the door and lets us know when she really wants to be inside with us.


----------



## blackshep

Ooooooooooohhhhhhh yes. 

Especially when she's sleeping and gets more comfortable. Otherwise she just seems to complain a lot.


----------



## PhoenixGuardian

Scarlettsmom said:


> Scarlett is a grumbler. When she "deflates" and relaxes, she lets out a big grumble. The longer and louder it is, the more content and relaxed she seems to be.


My boy all the way. He gives the LOUDEST contented sigh I have ever heard!


----------



## Redrider469

Leena does it as she settles down for the night.


----------



## fredh

Yes, Jake Groaned last evening when he plopped down on the floor next to the couch. Does it all the time.


----------



## AugustGSD

Yep, especially in the morning when he wakes up. The morning groan lasts at least a good 30 seconds. Its like he feels the need to let me know he is up so he can have breakfast. He also groans before bedtime.


----------



## katro

Ohhhh yes, Ralphie is VERY vocal! His groaning sounds like a cow moo, so we refer to him as our "cog" and if he's sleeping and we're talking too loudly, he will let out a loud, long moo.  He also squeaks. Well, it's whining, but it sounds like a squeaky wheel that needs WD-40.


----------



## _Zero_

Rigby is a groaner. He used to do it only once in a while when he was getting comfortable, and I took it as a sign of content, but lately he's been doing it all. the. time. Every time he lies down or repositions and stretches... I think it's actually related to abdominal pain/discomfort. He's had some nasty GI issues that we're still try to get under control. I've been wondering if he were on pain meds if the groaning would go away. 

That being said, although he rarely barks he *is* a pretty vocal dog. He LOVES singing along with the radio, although he only joins in with 10 or 15 different songs (his "favorites" I guess-- he never fails to join in with them!). He also sighs dramatically when bored, huffs when frustrated, snorts when excited, and whines when confused. Sometimes he'll be lying on his back sleeping, one of his favorite songs will come on the radio, he'll join in (still on his back) and then go back to sleep! :laugh:


----------



## TheModestMouse

My Italian Greyhound makes a sound as if she is saying "run around" when she plays. Also, if you tell her to stay when she doesn't feel like it then she will do a yawn-whine. She sometimes grunts when getting comfy too.


----------



## PixelGalileo

Yup, My Echo groans very loudly when she settles down.


----------



## lalachka

Mine too. He also plops on the floor like a bag of stuff. When I first got him and he hit the floor with his bones making a sound I thought he died. 

I had cats so I'm used to them being gracious and if you pick them up and then put them down they actually stand on their feet. This guy just plops and then lays there in the position I put him down. 

I love him)))))


----------



## huntergreen

yes at dinner time and when settling down for the night.


----------

